# Shelby Flyer Find. Help Determining Age?



## pendulum

Hello,

I picked up this red Shelby Flyer at an nearby estate sale for a whopping $10! While the bike was not stored in the greatest environment, the rust is fairly limited, with the worst on the back splash guard. I admittedly know very little about vintage bicycles, but through looking online I saw that AMF bough Shelby in 1953. My bike has a AMF logo on the bike so I though perhaps it was made in the mid 50's? The bike front tire is a US Royal Middleweight and the back tire is a Phoenix Harburg. It also appears a Wald brand basket was added at some point. I looked up the US Royal tire and found ads from 54 and 55, So my guess is the bike is from the mid 50's. Unfortunately both tires will probably need replacing, as years of sitting flat have cracked the tires. I have included some photos if any Shelby experts could give any knowledge, as it would be greatly appreciated. I would like to fix up this bike, which I don't think would be to hard. The seat will probably be the biggest challenge, if anyone knows a good reupholserer for bike seats that would be helpful. Also, is there any way to adjust the seat height, I am used to more modern bikes where an adjuster is below the seat.


----------



## tripple3

Cool bike. Great price!
Take the seat off and see if there is a bolt on top of the post. If so it is a wedge bolt like the stem or neck for the handlebars.
Loosen that and smack it  squarely with a hammer. place it at the height you need, tighten it and replace the seat.


----------



## island schwinn

Pretty cool.you might ask a moderator to put this thread in the middleweight section where it would get the proper attention.


----------



## bulldog1935

yep, can't even blame the Schwinn virus on this one


----------



## ratina

AMF released those dropouts late 1954. Your serial number is still the CWC style but it should have 2 numbers before the CW stamp. That would be the year. I don't think I've seen that style Shelby frame produced by AMF before, cool find.


----------



## Eatontkd

bulldog1935 said:


> yep, can't even blame the Schwinn virus on this one




I'm thinkin' you probably don't own a Schwinn....


----------



## bulldog1935

I have nothing against Schwinns - my buddy has two - but around here (The CABE) they seem to be very defensive about owning Schwinns. 
I think if owning a bike was going to make me act that way, I'd find a different bike. 
This is the wrong forum page for Schwinns.





they really just ain't the be-all-end-all
that would be Rene Herse, and this is the right forum page for that


----------



## DonChristie

Nice score! A Shelby is probably the hardest bike to identify! Your guesstimate i believe is correct! I had a very similiar bike once. Pic attached for reference. Clean, grease and ride! Funny how Schwinns were even mentioned in this post! Next we will argue Trump as president! Ha!


----------



## dany

Still searching for info on my  ladies shelby flyer bicycle


----------



## Oilit

dany said:


> Still searching for info on my  ladies shelby flyer bicycle
> 
> View attachment 1216720
> 
> View attachment 1216722
> 
> View attachment 1216724



AMF quit building lightweights in 1954, in favor of importing Hercules from England, but this looks pre-AMF to me. 1940's maybe? It's survived in nice condition! You may want to start a new thread.


----------



## dany

Oilit said:


> AMF quit building lightweights in 1954, in favor of importing Hercules from England, but this looks pre-AMF to me. 1940's maybe? It's survived in nice condition! You may want to start a new thread.


----------



## dany

Two people said it might be a  (Victory ) bike built in 1942 for the war effort for important people to get around. AS every part is blacked out, the hubs , sprocket. crank and pedals.


----------



## blasterracing

dany said:


> Two people said it might be a  (Victory ) bike built in 1942 for the war effort for important people to get around. AS every part is blacked out, the hubs , sprocket. crank and pedals.
> 
> View attachment 1223979



Very nice Shelby.  This is a 1942 wartime bicycle.  Shelby stopped building balloon tire bicycles during the war, and produced some lightweights like what you have here.  I have a mens version that is similar to it.  

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## dany

are the handlebars,grips and seat original?


----------



## blasterracing

dany said:


> are the handlebars,grips and seat original?



I would say not.  

TIM


----------



## dany

After looking at the advertising page you sent me I think I have the original seat. It's a Mertens made in germany


----------

